# Milpoint suggestion



## ballz (22 Feb 2013)

My dyslexia has gotten me on this a few times and I've seen it happen to others as well.

Can it be set up so if you award / deduct Milpoints for something bad aka you select "trolling," that it won't let you accidentally award a positive number. And vice versa, of course.

It's happened to me a few times where I've awarded someone for being an clown unfortunately (aka 10 seconds ago).


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Feb 2013)

I've done that as well, and you can't correct your error.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Feb 2013)

Could you incorporate something similar as I've seen and used on other sites such as a thumbs up or down with the present rewards/punishments points possibilities?  I've made the same mistakes as the others in the past as well and a well defined thumbs up/down would be easier on tired/old eyes.


----------



## cupper (23 Feb 2013)

Ditto, all of the above.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (23 Feb 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Could you incorporate something similar as I've seen and used on other sites such as a thumbs up or down with the present rewards/punishments points possibilities?  I've made the same mistakes as the others in the past as well and a well defined thumbs up/down would be easier on tired/old eyes.



I like this idea also.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Feb 2013)

Maybe you shouldn't be giving negative MilPoints.

I've heard it hurts people's feelings....and their ability to self-actualize.....and shit like that.  :nod:


----------



## cupper (23 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Maybe you shouldn't be giving negative MilPoints.
> 
> I've heard it hurts people's feelings....and their ability to self-actualize.....and shit like that.  :nod:



Sometimes you just have to learn, LIFE SUCKS.


----------



## brihard (23 Feb 2013)

I will add myself to the refrain of asking for an interface change to this. I once gave busconductor +300 for one of the most inane cases of oxygen-theft I'e ever come across. I cried myself to sleep later out of shame.


----------



## Scott (23 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I will add myself to the refrain of asking for an interface change to this. I once gave busconductor +300 for one of the most inane cases of oxygen-theft I'e ever come across. I cried myself to sleep later out of shame.



We know you have a higher degree of guilt for shit like that then most men, but for fuck's sake, it wasn't a beer glass! ;D

You can always PM a mod and ask to have it corrected, if that mod has time they might just help - especially for some of our more touched special snowflakes.


----------



## cupper (23 Feb 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> ou can always PM a mod and ask to have it corrected, if that mod has time they might just help - especially for some of our more touched special snowflakes.



You can do that?  :facepalm:


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Feb 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Sometimes you just have to learn, LIFE SUCKS.



That was my first reaction to the OPs suggestion.

Screw up, give yerself -300. Should help the restless nights then.

ME


----------



## Scott (24 Feb 2013)

Yeah, just need proper display name or user number and we can apply or subtract any amount, so it seems. I just awarded and took away 5 MP on myself so it stands to reason that the number could be anything, Mike would know for sure. He might chime in after his wife unchains him. Or he's on ex.

I've only done it a handful of times and only by request, but that's me.


----------



## garb811 (24 Feb 2013)

And here when I made the mistake and gave someone +300 instead of -300, I used another 600 milpoints to bring the final tally to -300.  Oh well, I rarely use Milpoints anyways but it's good to know you guys can fix it a year from now when I get around to using Milpoints (again) and screw it up (again)!


----------



## Scott (24 Feb 2013)

I'd look at it like three chances to tell someone off. The first one would confuse them because of the positive MP, the second would bring the tally to zero but give you another chance to chirp them. The third would smack the point home.

It's nice seeing them used and I know I've foundmyself looking into MP history to track problem users, the more comments the better, too!


----------



## Journeyman (24 Feb 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> .... the more comments the better, too!


  OK    >


----------



## garb811 (24 Feb 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> I'd look at it like three chances to tell someone off. The first one would confuse them because of the positive MP, the second would bring the tally to zero but give you another chance to chirp them. The third would smack the point home.
> 
> It's nice seeing them used and I know I've foundmyself looking into MP history to track problem users, the more comments the better, too!


Haha, exactly what I did.


----------



## Scott (24 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> OK    >



You were doing fine without the encouragement.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Feb 2013)

ballz said:
			
		

> Can it be set up so if you award / deduct Milpoints for something bad aka you select "trolling," that it won't let you accidentally award a positive number. And vice versa, of course.



A poor suggestion to my mind.  What if one wanted to award points for an entirely inappropriate post?  Sometimes there are things written on these means that are aggressive, misleading, off topic, trolling, spam or inappropriate but oh so perfect.  Granted this thread sparked the idea, but I thought this recent post falls into that category and thus deserving of Milpoints.


----------



## ballz (24 Feb 2013)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> A poor suggestion to my mind.  What if one wanted to award points for an entirely inappropriate post?  Sometimes there are things written on these means that are aggressive, misleading, off topic, trolling, spam or inappropriate but oh so perfect.  Granted this thread sparked the idea, but I thought this recent post falls into that category and thus deserving of Milpoints.



Well, I would have just called it "humerous" or something, but I guess there is an outlying chance you might want to use it like that...


----------



## ballz (25 Feb 2013)

ballz said:
			
		

> "humerous"



Argh, kratz got me... humorous. :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2013)

Another suggestion:

Can you develop a routine that automatically deletes any topic with a title that contains the words "what are my chances" ? ;D


----------



## Smirnoff123 (5 Mar 2013)

How about having to do a mandatory search before being able to start a new topic in the recruiting thread.


----------



## Jester_TG (13 Apr 2013)

Doh!

I just did this...lol. Gave +25 for a trolling post. Ahaha


----------

